# Things are going well with Tribble.



## PasoFino (Oct 9, 2006)

Hubby and I have been letting Tribble out of the kennel so she can roam the house while we are home. At first, she was hiding and would not come when called. That is when I asked you guys about confidence. 

Well, a few days have gone by and Tribble is out and about and will get on the couch with me on her own and does not dive under a piece of furniture when someone comes in the room. Her favorite place is a towel that I put on the back of the couch. I ended up buying moist kitty treats and doing like you guys said with the petting and talking to her. We have made progress. I have to locate her and then I can squat and call her. After a moment of deliberation, she will come to me. Very big improvement and should only get better!

The goal is to get her to come when called and to end up with her being much like our old cat was. He was indoor/outdoor and housebroken like the dog. Speaking of the dog, things are going well in that department too. Tribble is not afraid of Jackie anymore so Jackie ignores her and goes along with her business. That was my biggest worry! Now, the next hurdle will be getting spayed next week. I am hoping that it does not cause her to regress with her behavior. I don't think it will because my vet is very good with her.

I will have to post some new pics when I get home


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds like great progress! If you can make Tribble an indoor cat, his life will be much longer! He's really fitting in, isn't he?


----------



## PasoFino (Oct 9, 2006)

New Tribble pics!

She was enjoying playing in the shefflera.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, what a sweet kitten he is!


----------

